# Small area railroad ideas



## Michael Tollett (Jan 3, 2008)

Good day,

Been awhile since I've been here, but with some new ideas and starting to work on some new plans, I thought I'd pick the brains of some of you more experienced RR'ers. The last few years I've ran a Christmas train layout in my front yard to coincide with our Christmas lights display. This layout has not gotten a lot of round the year running, but with a new plan to extend a single track around the side of the house and connect to the future back yard layout, it could get some more running possibly in the future. 

I have narrowed my space for the front layout. Instead of taking up a lot of area near the front door and the middle of the yard, I am going to make my boundaries to the northern most end of the yard, a space that is roughly 34 feet long and 24 feet wide.

This will have a loop, minimal sidings (3 at the most) with one turnout connecting to the line that will run to the back yard.

So my question is; what would some of you suggest for a smallish looped layout area, mainly used for Christmas running, but that can be utilized year round as an addition to the back yard? I guess my basic question would be, for some of you that have smaller layouts, would you mind possibly posting some pictures of your smaller pikes so I can garner some ideas to help?

The land is flat. I am thinking of experimenting with the ladder roadbed set in subbase of crushed 1/2 gravel, then fill in with a 1/4" granite ballast.

The layout is track powered with the Train Engineer system.

So, thoughts? ideas? questions? suggestions?

I'm all ears.

Michael


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

"a space that is roughly 34 feet long and 24 feet wide"


Thats considered SMALL???? Thats downright _spacious_ you lucky...










My available outdoor area if I ever gain the property rights from SWMBO is a paltry 15' x 20' or so...


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

MIchael - I have been playing around with RR-Track for over a year and creating many different size layouts to try and get some inspiration for a small area layout that would fit inside my 28x28 ft. basement.  I took an N-scale plan that I saw on the web and re-created it in G-gauge track, using Aristo-craft sectional track along with a few custom sized pieces.  Here is the layout to give you some idea of what could fit in that size space.  The dimensions of the layout as show are 28 ft wide by 24 ft high.  You could easily stretch the 28 ft dimension to 34 by adding straight sections and making some minor adjustments.  That would even reduce the few grades on the layout by lengthening them.  The highest section is at the bottom - and the future connections to the rest of your yard could easily be taken off the lower right.  Anyway, enjoy and I hope it provides some inspiration to help guide you into a workable plan.









 
Regards
Al


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Check my posting this PM where I posted my new and updated design: 24' x 8' and I am pushing it. 

YOU have a LARGE chunk of real estate by comparison. 

I will be building in stages, starting with the basic loop and growing from there. I will be building a laddered and elevated system 1- 2 feet above grade and backfilling / bridging / tresseling in as appropriate. Landscaping is not fixed however will be modified as construction proceeds and fresh ideas pop up. 


Enjoy

gg


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be building this layout in 3 weeks, getting my track now 

My backyard is 56' X 18' , I pushed the outer track to 13' diameter curves, the longer the curves the better/less problems you will have. I will be running live steam+electric on this one.

The switches will be #6's. This track will be elevated.


If this picture is too big., edit it dwight/mod


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Al, what are your curve diameters and grades? I like your concept of expanding it to fit Michael's dimensions. I also like the offering of both continuous running and switching. Good Job!


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

There are a variety of radii used in the curves on this layout; all are Aristo-craft standard sizes save a very few custom-bent curves just to make a more perfect fit. 
Here is the parts list:



QTY P/N	                        DESCRIPTION
10	ACUS 20030	straight 12 inch
5	ACUS 20031	straight 6 inch
6	ACUS 20035	custom curve
9	ACUS 20060	straight 24 inch
10	ACUS 20090	straight 36 inch
4	ACUS 20115	curve 8ft 22.5º
2	ACUS 20117	curve 9ft 30º
16	ACUS 20121	curve 11.5ft 22.5º
7	ACUS 20122	curve 12.5ft 22.5º
15	ACUS 20123	curve 14ft 22.5º
4	ACUS 20124	curve 15ft 22.5º
11	ACUS 20125	curve 20ft 22.5º
6	ACUS 20130	curve 16.5ft 22.5º
4	ACUS 20193	straight 54 inch
2	ACUS 20195	straight 60 inch
5	ACUS 20330	#6 righthand turnout
10	ACUS 20335	parallel curve 9.5º
3	ACUS 20340	#6 lefthand turnout
2	ACUS 20370	wide righthand turnout
1	ACUS 20375	parallel curve 18º
6	ACUS 20380	wide lefthand turnout
1	ACUS 20400	cross 19.5º
6	ACUS custom	straight 


As far as grades, the current layout has grades up to 3.5%; stretching it will reduce those a bit by lengthening the graded track sections.  The lowest track is the track at the top with the passing siding - the low point is where it passes under the track near the upper right corner. That low track actually starts at the 19.5 degree crossing, drops gradually to the underpass mentioned above, and then gradually rises again to connect to the 19.5 degree crossing again. Opposite that connection at the crossing, the innermost track rises to loop around and cross over several tracks on the left side, and become the highest elevation at the bottom of the layout.


----------

